# Cloud Lösung um Tasks / Sprints zu verwalten



## beta20 (20. Aug 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich suche nach einer einfachen Möglichkeit meine offene Tasks und ggf. Sprints (Scrum) online zu notieren. Gibt es hierfür irgendwas kostenloses?
Im Moment schreibe ich mir alle Tasks auf einen Zettel, aber das möchte ich in Zukunft anderst machen....

Danke für Hilfen


----------



## looparda (20. Aug 2016)

Trello, auf Arbeit reicht uns ein Redmine Plugin dafür, von JIRA/Atlassian habe ich auch mal Lösungen dafür gesehen.


----------



## dayaftereh (21. Aug 2016)

YouTrack von JetBrains, bis zu 10 Benutzern kostenlos.


----------

